# [Solved]Trouble installing 11.2 or 12 with Intel Graphics HD 4000



## idakan (Aug 23, 2018)

When booting the installation media (usb or dvd), the display is totally garbled.
I've tried changing the mode to see if that helps, but it doesn't.
I'm assuming the i915 driver is to be used, but don't know what is used for installation.
Any way to install FreeBSD on this older Inspiron 15?
fwiw- I have installed linux and OpenBSD without problems.
Tried TrueOS, but same problem as with FreeBSD. I was hoping maybe they used different module 

Thanks for any help getting FreeBSD installed


----------



## bds (Aug 24, 2018)

Try set hw.vga.textmode=1 before booting. That should cause the vt driver to stick with a text-only console.
Normally, though, loading i915kms before boot is sufficient. I'd also suggest 11.2 rather than 12.


----------



## idakan (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks bds, but that didn't help. This is what the screen looks like when at the installation prompt after what you suggested


. While booting, screen looks same, only with the black background.


----------



## reptar (Aug 25, 2018)

On boot, are you attempting to kldload i915 or i915kms from the console prior to entering the installer?


----------



## idakan (Aug 25, 2018)

reptar, no I'm not. I just let the installer use whatever it defaults to...whether vesa or i915. 
I have tried before, but didn't know how to use kldload at booting since the command itself doesn't seem to work, at least no in the list of commands that I see available. I tried using the set command, unload command, unset.... nothing seems to help.


----------



## VladiBG (Aug 25, 2018)

use GOP (Graphic Output Protocol) at the boot to change your resolution.

gop list
gop set X

after successful boot set it in 
echo "gop set X" >> /boot/loader.rc.local


----------



## idakan (Aug 25, 2018)

VladiBG, 
T H A N K  Y O U   
I was using the gop/mode command wrong, so mode was being set.
All is fine now, and 11.2 is installed.
Oh, I had to use mode 0, fwiw.


----------

